# Step Up single phase transformer



## mr_electrician (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey group,

Has anyone ever done a step up single phase (120/240V) transformer to get 600V.

I have a customer who has a barn 900 feet away and wants to bring 60 amps 120/240V out to it. The voltage drop would be insane so what kind of transformer would I use to efficiently run 600V out to the barn and step it back down to 120/240V?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Run 1/0 in XHHW-2 Aluminum.

From Ugly's:

Z at 85% power factor -- > 0.19 Ohms, per 1000feet... in PVC.

[ That's cheaper than cobbling together a pair of 600VACto 240/120VAC transformers.

[ Since you're going to be installing twins, you're just as well off considering the ubiquitous 480VAC transform, too. 

1) He's not going to be loading it all the way most of the time.

2) Modern lighting and motors can take the trivial voltage drop involved.

3) You've not specified any specific power pig that would _require_ the transformer complication. ( high power single phase motor, eg )

If such a load is involved -- substitute a 3-phase VFD with motor -- instead. 

You'll be miles ahead.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you insist on going that route, you'd need two 15 kVA transformers like the Federal Pacific S61T15SE.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

InPhase277 said:


> If you insist on going that route, you'd need two 15 kVA transformers like the Federal Pacific S61T15SE.


And if you are under the 2014 NEC, make sure that the transformer is labelled for bidirectional use.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

inetdog said:


> And if you are under the 2014 NEC, make sure that the transformer is labelled for bidirectional use.


Is that something new in the 2014? Do you know the code reference? Thanks.


----------

